# Tax Deductable Rv's!!!!!! Finally!!!



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

To All,

*Did you know that the majority of interest paid on most rv loans is tax deductable as home mortgage interest??*To qualify the IRS has ruled that:

The rv must be used as security for the loan.

The rv must have basic sleeping, cooking, and toilet facilities.

Nearly all rv types-motorhomes, travel trailers, truck campers and many folding campin trailers-are equipped with these facilities.*

*So enjoy the benefits of RV travel and get a tax advantage too!!*

An rv with full facilities can qualify as a "dwelling unit" under the IRS code section 280a(f)(1). The U.S. tax court case of Haberkorn vs. Commisioner; 75 T.C. 259(Nov. 12 1980filed)gives further guidance on the tax deductability of RV's. Taxpayers may not claim the interest from more than two qualified homes on their tax returns. Ask your tax advisor for more questions.

*This message provided by the RV Dealers Association OF America*


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Finally?? It has been that way for years.


----------



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

???


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Its true. I deducted mine for a few years till I paid it off. I got a senior here now and will need a new deduction....hey thats an idea.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

funtimerv said:


> ???


Sorry if I confused you but the federal tax deduction for interest on RV's has been around for years. You implied that it was something new.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Not just RVs , I have deducted for three different boats. Sleeping quarters,bath and cooking is all that is required plus a secured loan!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

FunTimeRv.

Thx for bringing this to folks attention. Its a tough crowd sometimes..

Having bought my last three trailers from FunTimeRv I apprciate your reminder (and your prices!!).

Ghosty


----------

